# Burns Lawn Tractor



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

A little gem we got as part of house purchase.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks in good shape. How long have you used the watering can for an air cleaner?! LOL
Any idea who made those things?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Haha. This is the only pictures I have until we take possession next month. From my research, Burns was an independent manufacturer until the late 60’s when it was bought by Gilston. The Burns name may have been continued for some time. The few images I’ve been able to find indicate this might be a 70’s model under Gilston ownership.


----------

